# TV Loewe 32" no enciende, led Amber



## raultv (Sep 8, 2018)

Hola compañeros
Tengo un Tv de la marca Loewe de 32 pulgadas modelo ART que ha dejado de funcionar, al encenderlo el led rojo standby pasa a amarillo y al rato cambia de nuevo a rojo.
Al revisarla no encuentro aparentemente ninguna avería, he buscado condensadores hinchados, he medido diodos, transistores etc he medido en el conector que une la fuente y la main y he localizado los voltajes; 3,3v 12v 24v 5v pero al no disponer del esquema no puedo saber si falta algún voltaje (la placa no esta serigrafiada, no indica voltajes), ademas todo se complica pues los componentes están soldados por ambos lados de la placa y sacarlos para hacer mediciones es prácticamente imposible (creo que mi soldador no calienta lo suficiente).
Para ir descartando desconecte todas las conexiones de la main y pasa lo mismo por lo que entiendo que la avería estará en la main o en la fuente .
Agradeceria algun consejo
Saludos


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 8, 2018)

Si tienes los voltajes, entonces difícilmente la falla esté en la fuente. Sin embargo, sería útil tener de todas formas algunas fotos de tu fuente, ya que los datos que das son insuficientes.

Lo que haría es probar la fuente con carga dummy y simularle el pulso de encendido, pero para ello, hay que saber con qué fuente estamos lidiando, ya que sin fotos es como adivinar.


----------



## raultv (Sep 9, 2018)

Hola Skynetronics,, gracias *por* contestar.
Ésta es la placa :



 El tv es un Loewe art 32 (SL150), la fuente tiene serigrafiado el modelo 71203b10
Cuando empecé a examinarla, estuve googleando y di con la web de un SAT:

Elektrotanya for electronics experts

Este es el manual del Sat y  aunque se trata del mismo modelo de tv (se ve que es anterior o posterior al mío) ,se ve que cambian algunos componentes como la fuente, y en el conector que va de la fuente a la main aparecen los mismos voltajes pero en diferentes pines.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 9, 2018)

Nunca he visto un TV de esos, pero si tienes los voltajes correctamente, entonces probablemente tu falla está en la mainboard.

Lo que haría es ver si algún componente de la mainboard se calienta en exceso cuando das la orden de encendido.


----------

